# Trying to connect laptop to Sony Bravia



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope someone can help, this is driving me mad!

I've just bought a Sony EX600 TV and I want to connect my laptop to it to stream video/music. Both the laptop (HP DV6000) and the TV are connected to my Belkin Share N300 router wirelessly (TV via Sony wifi dongle) but I can't get them to recognise each other. At one point I at least had the TV recognised as a device on the laptop and the TV was showing the laptop as a recognised media server (even if I couldn't get streaming to work) but I deleted the TV as a device from the device manager and now I can't get the TV to be recognised anymore.

I know that my laptop is probably not DNLA certified, so I may struggle to do this all wirelessly, but I've even connected the two via LAN cable and still no joy.

What am I doing wrong and how can I fix it?

Cheers,

J (Absolutely fed up!!)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you should be able to get the laptop media server to work 

I quite like tversity as a server and use that on my laptop to stream to a Panasonic TV to stream music and videos

TVersity - Home


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Etaf. 

I've downloaded TVersity to try it, but I have the same problem the TV is not recognised - In 'Settings' > 'Server Messages' I can see that my other laptop's IP is being detected, but not the TV, but I know the TV has one because if I check in the TV network settings I can see it (almost exactly the same except the last digit is different).

Think it must be a Windows setting somewhere, but no idea where. (N.B I've tried turning off both windows firewall and the router firewall (even both at the same time) but no change.

Any other ideas?

Cheers,

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

does the Sony TV see the internet connection OK


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, the TV says it's connected to the router, and can download internet content fine. It also quotes the right IP address, subnet etc

The routers DHCP client list(?) lists both IP addresses (TV and laptop) so clearly both are connected to it, and the laptop can access the internet so no problem there.

They just don't see each other...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try and ping the TV IPaddress from the PC and see if something on the PC is blocking access 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {Plus the TV IP address IE - PING 192.168.0.10 where 192.168.0.10 is replaced with the actual number for the TV}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

Ping seems OK. Below are the results:

C:\Users\Jason>ping 192.168.2.4

Pinging 192.168.2.4 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.4: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.4: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.4: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.4: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.4:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 3ms

Since it doesn't recognise on my wife's PC either (but pings OK), does that suggest it's a TV setting that is the problem? 

Cheers,

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

The fact you can ping the TV means its on the network OK - now its a case of seeing the media servers on the PCs 

trying to find an online manual for the tv Sony eSupport - KDL-40EX600 - Manuals / Specs / Warranty 
and the ex600 does not have details of the network or show a network connection 

whats the exact model of the TV again

as you have two PCs working 
if you run - windows media player 
if you goto library - can you see the tversity media player 
lets get it working between the two PCs


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your help on this Etaf.

The TV is a KDL-32EX600 - I had a look for Sony help online and didn't have any luck - seems they just think it should plug in and work straight away!

So on PC1 I have TVersity open, on PC2 I have WMP open, but WMP doesn't show any other library other than it's own.

If whilst these programs are open:

On PC1 I go Start > Network > then I can see the PC2 WMP media server but if I do the same on PC2 I can't see the PC1 TVersity server.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

On the settings for tversity - is the server shown as running and is the server shared 

see mine here


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Etaf,

Yes my settings for TVersity match the picture.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

in which case it must be a firewall blocking 

whats the windows version you have on PC1 and PC2 
what firewalls do you have on the two PCs


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

PC1 runs windows 7, PC2 runs Vista. Both have windows firewall enabled, but I don't think either has anything else (unless AVG free has a built in firewall which I don't think it does?). The router is a Belkin Share N300 which has a built in firewall that is enabled - but I don't know if that is relevant for the internal network?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> PC1 runs windows 7, PC2 runs Vista. Both have windows firewall enabled,


First i would disable the firewall from running, turn off and see if you can connect
can you go into the settings of the firewall and allow you private network through - usually best to give the IP range 

lets see an ipconfig /all fro both PC1 and 2 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, so I switched off the firewalls on both machines and some interesting stuff started to happen:

PC1 - Detected the TV as a device and installed the driver. Also detected PC2 as a library in WMP.

PC2 - Detected the TV as a device and installed the driver. Did not detect PC1's TVersity server library in WMP.

TV - Detected PC2 as a server and can access the files. I can now stream from PC2 to TV. Did not detect TVersity server on PC1

I have now turned back on both firewalls, and reset them to the default settings on both, and the above situation does not change.

IP Config for PC1:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-9C-55-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc3a:427e:38d4:b08a%3(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 April 2011 21:06:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 May 2147 04:14:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556147
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-71-72-D9-00-1B-24-9A-6C-19
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-9A-6C-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:ef:1270:f136:f6fc(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ef:1270:f136:f6fc%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

IP Config for PC2:



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sarah-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-5B-D2-CD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-24-7F-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bd35:8470:be18:8c68%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 April 2011 21:21:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 May 2147 03:55:15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113067
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-E0-84-A2-00-24-2B-24-7F-40
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{033D6C83-6CE8-41A7-949D-7CB1DE8C8D8D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Hope this info helps.

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so the only issue now is getting PC1 working with other devices 

pc1 is winodws 7 
so lets see if you can see folders and share 
so on PC2 you would see all the files on PC1 
what type of network is set up on PC1 - home or publc ?

see if this helps at all


*Complete Guide to Networking Windows 7 with XP and Vista*
Since there are three versions of Windows out in the field these days, chances are you need to share data between them. This link will show you how to get each version to share files and printers with one another.
Complete Guide to Networking Windows 7 with XP and Vista - How-To Geek


*Share files between windows 7 and Vista*
If you have a home network and are running Windows 7 and have Vista on other PC(s) you might want to share files between them. This link will look at the steps to share files and hardware devices like a printer.
How To Share Files and Printers Between Windows 7 and Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, we're getting there - thanks for your patience 

PC1 is setup as a home network, not in a homegroup.

PC2 can see the files in PC1's 'Public' folders, but nowhere else within PC1. I've read the links, but not sure if there is anything else I should be doing. Should I be sharing the C: on PC1, or my User profile folder?

Cheers,
J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> sharing the C:


 i would share - not called home - whats the workgroup name


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

The workgroup name is WORKGROUP (on both PC's).

Tried to share C: from PC1. I can see it in my network on PC2, but when I double click I get an error. When I then click the diagnose button it says ' "C Drive" is available but the user account that you are logged on with was denied access'. Double checked the network settings on PC1 and the password protection is off, so don't know why access would be denied. 

Any clues?


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

Just to update on this, I hadn't shared the C: properly. As well as adding 'Everyone' to the Sharing settings, I also needed to add 'Everyone' to the Security settings aswell. As soon as I did that the TV recognised PC1s WMP server. 

The TV still does not detect the TVersity server however.

Cheers,

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so we now have the PC 1 & 2 both seeing each others files 
AND do they see tversity


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

So I got fed up with a whole bunch of problems on my PC and reinstalled windows (Vista this time). Straight away I got most connectivity. 

PC1 & PC2 both recognise each others WMP Server and TVersity

TV only recognises both PC1 & PC2 WMP Server - no TVersity.

I ran a 'Server Diagnostic' function on the TV and it found the TVersity server but stated that the server was not supported. 

Does this mean I need to find different software?

Cheers,

J


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

where did you get the windows software 


> reinstalled windows (Vista this time)


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Vista came preinstalled on the laptop. I had upgraded, but have reverted.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I ran a 'Server Diagnostic' function on the TV and it found the TVersity server but stated that the server was not supported.
> 
> Does this mean I need to find different software?


Yep, or use WMP


----------



## blindjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

OK thanks for all your help in getting me as far as you have - at least I am networked now.

Just one last question - can I use WMP to play iPlayer on the TV, if not can you recommend any other software that might be able to do it other than TVersity?

Cheers,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

depends on what the TV supports 
my TV and PVR do not support WMV file formats - but mp4 formats via WMP work fine


----------

